# Bilder



## northwulf (26. Mrz 2005)

Hallo leute ich bin noch ziemlich unerfahren in java aber dafür ist dieses forum ja da oder 
Also es geht um folgendes ich lese aus einer Access Datenbank Bilder raus bzw will ich das machen ^^
Ok ich lese das ResultSet auch in passt auch aber wie kann ich dann die Bilder aus dem Result Set raus holen?
Kann ich die Bilder einfach in ein Image Objekt casten? ich habs probiert aber das wollt nicht so wie ich wollt

Image img = (Image)rs.getObject(1); so probier ich das ding zu casten 

Schönen Dank im Vorraus  8)


----------



## bambi (29. Mrz 2005)

Schoen. Unnn... was passiert?
Bekommst Du eine ClassCastException? Falls ja: wie schreibst Du denn die Daten in die DB?


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Mrz 2005)

du solltest natürlich einen BLOB nehmen, aber auch das ist bei ACCESS fraglich => ACCESS verwurstelt nämlich binärdaten, damit sie ins OLE Konzept passen; wenn du also ein jpg hineinsteckst, bekommst du die reinen binärdaten nicht mehr raus....


----------

